# General Mandolin Topics > Mandolin Cafe News Discussions >  Article: New Music - Carlo Munier: Works for Mandolin and Guitar by Bulent Yazici & Ender Bilge

## Mandolin Cafe

You can view the page at https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/c...ci-Ender-Bilge

----------

Simon DS

----------


## DougC

Delightful music.  Worth hearing the whole recording!

----------

